# how far would you go to protect your dog from a staffy



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

or any other mad dog for that matter,on friday whilst out walking a staffy came running over and grabbed my dog by his back leg and wouldent let go ,my dog was squeling to fck,i tried opening the staffys jaws but it wasent happening i then just started punching its skull and after about 1 min it let go it was quite an ordeal tbh i have made this in case this happens agaIn i am hoping driving this through its skull will be a more speedier approach unless someone else can come up with a better solution thanks

View attachment 115363


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Not sure how true it is mate but a finger up the arse is meant to do the trick..


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

A boot into the bollocks works


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Get a pitbull :lol:


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

what about them ultra sonic dog chasers down its ear hole? or some kind of attack alarm?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Mate you don't need that, its a bit OTT

All you need to do is grab it two back legs and pul then apart in a hard and fast manner, its splits the dog down urge middle and will leave your dog to see another day (not like the staff though)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Put your hands round its neck and squeeze hard, have done this and it works. Otherwise pulling there legs apart is sposed to work as well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> Get a pitbull :lol:


I have..........she's a poof lol


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I had the exact same experience with an american bulldog, I jumped on its back and repeatedly punched its head until it released.

You will be in trouble if you carry a weapon and stab it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I hate this kind of chat whether it's serious or not. Why the hell would u stick that weapon in another dogs skull ?

Where was the dogs owner if u don't know try finding that out it's not the dogs fault.. did that not occur to u? Go shove that thing up the owners ass not the dogs is my advice coz the thought of u making that just to assault another dog makes u no better than the owner of the staffy.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I hate this kind of chat whether it's serious or not. Why the hell would u stick that weapon in another dogs skull ?
> 
> Where was the dogs owner if u don't know try finding that out it's not the dogs fault.. did that not occur to u? Go shove that thing up the owners ass not the dogs is my advice coz the thought of u making that just to assault another dog makes u no better than the owner of the staffy.


What's his dog meant to do while he's having a chat with the owner though?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Im lucky to have my boy ( in pic ) that no dog goes near him . Feel for you though pal as my eldest dog has been bit by other dogs and shes as soft as they come . Id like to see a dog attack my eldest ( weirmarinier ) now as i woukd let him off the lead without hesitation


----------



## adsbeau (Nov 22, 2014)

Choke it out!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I hate this kind of chat whether it's serious or not. *Why the hell would u stick that weapon in another dogs skull ? *
> 
> Where was the dogs owner if u don't know try finding that out it's not the dogs fault.. did that not occur to u? Go shove that thing up the owners ass not the dogs is my advice coz the thought of u making that just to assault another dog makes u no better than the owner of the staffy.


it was a mad dog skye but ive read the replies if it happens again i will try ripping its legs apart first


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Google 'bite back' just carry that with and spray the dog when it attacks. If you want to afterwards batter the owner, but that's up to you


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I hate this kind of chat whether it's serious or not. Why the hell would u stick that weapon in another dogs skull ?
> 
> Where was the dogs owner if u don't know try finding that out it's not the dogs fault.. did that not occur to u? Go shove that thing up the owners ass not the dogs is my advice coz the thought of u making that just to assault another dog makes u no better than the owner of the staffy.


How is it the owners fault the dogs a cnut. The owner didn't tell the dog to kick off.

The dog needs spearing through the head


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

In your position probably exactly what you did. In those moments you just do what's necessary.

I would do whatever it took to protect my dog.

I bet you would love to repeat the beating on its owner.


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Been in this position twice worse of the two was a boxer with a female owner. It ran across the field and as mine is soft as $hit it just laid down and the boxer was biting his neck and pulling him around, I lost a lot of control when I heard him whimpering and saw all the blood so I just stamped on it until it let go, the women wasn't interested in what her dog was doing and more interested in stopping me protect mine, she ended up getting caught in the cross fire and her dog was put down for organ failure of some sort. Still have her family offering me out every time I go buy a loaf of bread. Moral of the story is you protect your own in every unfortunate situation and the other party deal with the repercussions.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Iv seen this happen an i s**t you not some old fella jumped on his own dog an choked it out he may av even killed it tbh (was with my two little girls so had to get out of ther sharpish)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> What's his dog meant to do while he's having a chat with the owner though?


eat it's dinner at home...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> How is it the owners fault the dogs a cnut. The owner didn't tell the dog to kick off.
> 
> The dog needs spearing through the head


oh god I can't even take u seriously ur a dick anyway course u would say that...



vetran said:


> it was a mad dog skye but ive read the replies if it happens again i will try ripping its legs apart first


ok....knob head


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Irondan said:


> In your position probably exactly what you did. In those moments you just do what's necessary.
> 
> I would do whatever it took to protect my dog.
> 
> I bet you would love to repeat the beating on its owner.


why would he do that..it's not the owners fault


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

do you have a dog skype?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> oh god I can't even take u seriously ur a dick anyway course u would say that...
> 
> ok....knob head


If the dog is about to kill his dog then a spear through the head is justifiable


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> why would he do that..it's not the owners fault


so he shouldn't hurt the owner, I am with you on that... But the dog is a dog, if it's gonna potentially kill your dog and it has its jaws around its throat... Presuming the owner may be a country mile away your suggesting going and having a conversation with him while your dogs getting harmed? So you would go and talk to someone as your dog was being killed or maimed by another? Is that what your saying? Or would you stand there helpless or kick/punch/choke the other dog until it released your own dog? Honestly what would you do??

or if it was a child that the dog had hold of? Just as likely if the owners a dickhead that shouldn't have a dog? Would you beat it then? Genuine question or would you also choose to go and find the owner?

personally if it's a dog that decided to attack my cat and had hold of it, the dog gets whatever it takes to make it let go unfortunately for the dog...


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> why would he do that..it's not the owners fault


obviously not? Really? Use your head, it was the guns fault, not my finger.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> oh god I can't even take u seriously ur a dick anyway course u would say that...
> 
> *ok....knob head*


no need for insults pull your panties up an get a grip


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do you have a dog skype?


saxonfail.....I'm not even communicating with u


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> saxonfail.....I'm not even communicating with u


kinell Skye on one tonight eh lol

@HDU press that triangle button again ffs


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

when we first got our minature dachshunds a staffy got hold of our male and was ragging it about the owner just stood watching he soon panciked when i started kicking F*ck out of it and the staffy soon was acting like the victim, i absolutely hate violence towards animals and do not condone it in anyway but sometimes it is the only option,

our dachshund needed stitchs and ended up in a £500 vet bill, i also have an american bulldog who is very protective over them who luckily wasnt there at the time but our dachshund wont walk without her and if we try he just constantly tries to slip out his collar to run back home


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dumdum said:


> so he shouldn't hurt the owner, I am with you on that... But the dog is a dog, if it's gonna potentially kill your dog and it has its jaws around its throat... Presuming the owner may be a country mile away your suggesting going and having a conversation with him while your dogs getting harmed? So you would go and talk to someone as your dog was being killed or maimed by another? Is that what your saying? Or would you stand there helpless or kick/punch/choke the other dog until it released your own dog? Honestly what would you do??
> 
> or if it was a child that the dog had hold of? Just as likely if the owners a dickhead that shouldn't have a dog? Would you beat it then? Genuine question or would you also choose to go and find the owner?
> 
> personally if it's a dog that decided to attack my cat and had hold of it, the dog gets whatever it takes to make it let go unfortunately for the dog...


I never sugested he talk to the owner hilst the dg was attcking ur jumping on this bandwagon now as boys o in these type of threads....I'm not arguing the incident I'm arguing going back between then and the next time with some contraption to spear the other dog...if he had time to make a contraption there's time to go talk to the owner...to talk to someone as ur dog is being harmed...jeeeeesus what's up with u men that u can't read ?? .. 'So u would go talk to someone while ur dogs getting killed by another' WHERE DID I say THAT???? Ifa dog is ro I g the steeets attacking u take ur dog home u mke authorities aware if the dog was with an owner or u know where it lives and it's that harmful TAKE UR DOG HOME and go back...ur a dumbass aswell like the others in here if u need that spelling out.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> no need for insults pull your panties up an get a grip


put ur weapons away stop pretending ur a thug


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

This gets the job done.....just make sure its the antiperspirant one that leaves the white residue.

Straight in the dogs muzzle and eyes.....no permanent damage will result. Been around security/ service dogs

for many years and on rare occasions kennel fights can break out. seen this use and it does work.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

I would go as far as is needed to protect my little beagle! hes mint and wouldnt hurt a fly!

though i would be gutted to have to do this. hurting another animal is not something that would sit well with me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Irondan

Where are we goin with that apart from America...guns??? Dunno how u jumped to that...u go up the ladders not the snakes play properly


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> put ur weapons away *stop pretending ur a thug*


ime no thug skye i would cry like fck if my dog got savagly taken away from me


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have taken a measure after an encounter when I was bitten while running one morning,not serious but just enough to break the skin , unfortunately to go into details is breaking the law because we live in a insane uncivilised country where the rights of the anti social, the parasite and the criminal are more important than an innocent tax paying law abiding person and indeed their pet that is well socialised and behaved .I actually know a guy at my gym,who stopped running outside because of idiot dog owners,and one day he lost his temper when yet another loose dog attacked him and he pushed the owner over when he laughed. I though,refuse to alter my routine because of degenerates.

.I don't fancy sticking a finger up a dogs arrse or splitting it in two with my bare hands or punching it. Why on earth should I have to get my hands dirty when there is a simple cheap quick solution that has zero risk to me ,and as a bonus if you feel like giving the owner a dose as well to punish them for being such an anti social parasite than you can.Because lets face it, that owner will not get a suitable chastisement from the police or courts, if the police bother to investigate at all.

I would do the same if my own dog was attacked without a second thought.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> saxonfail.....I'm not even communicating with u


no, of course not

do you own a dog skpe?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

raptordog said:


> This gets the job done.....just make sure its the antiperspirant one that leaves the white residue.
> 
> Straight in the dogs muzzle and eyes.....no permanent damage will result. Been around security/ service dogs
> 
> for many years and on rare occasions kennel fights can break out. seen this use and it does work.


co2 fire extinguisher?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

raptordog said:


> This gets the job done.....just make sure its the antiperspirant one that leaves the white residue.
> 
> Straight in the dogs muzzle and eyes.....no permanent damage will result. Been around security/ service dogs
> 
> for many years and on rare occasions kennel fights can break out. seen this use and it does work.


Need a lighter with that to complete the set.


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> why would he do that..it's not the owners fault


Of course it's the owners fault, how silly! If your dog kills a child you can do jail time. You raised it, you showed it right from wrong so it's your responsibility to keep the public safe from it.

/86


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sams said:


> How is it the owners fault the dogs a cnut. The owner didn't tell the dog to kick off.
> 
> The dog needs spearing through the head


of course it's the owners fault ! I have a staffy and she is gorgeous, gentle, intelligent, loving and wouldn't hurt a fly. She knows when anyone in the family is sad or unwell and she won't leave your side, amazing dog. Then their are staffies that are the opposite mmmmm I wonder what the owners are like :confused1:


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> @Irondan
> 
> Where are we goin with that apart from America...guns??? Dunno how u jumped to that...u go up the ladders not the snakes play properly


One word, RESPONSIBILITY. I have a dog, if it bites, it's my problem. Are you getting how this works?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Nuts said:


> of course it's the owners fault ! I have a staffy and she is gorgeous, gentle, intelligent, loving and wouldn't hurt a fly. She knows when anyone in the family is sad or unwell and she won't leave your side, amazing dog. Then their are staffies that are the opposite mmmmm I wonder what the owners are like :confused1:


So are you saying they both need spearing? That would be classed as murder as the person wound be attacking him, therefore not self defence


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

> co2 fire extinguisher?


Yes works too....in fact even better. Not very user friendly though for a walk round the park.... :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sams said:


> So are you saying they both need spearing? That would be classed as murder as the person wound be attacking him, therefore not self defence


no I am not saying that at all, I am saying the dogs behaviour is the responsibility of its owner . As soft as mine is if I am out in the woods with her and see another dog approaching, I put her back on her lead, that's called being responsible.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dead pitbull...and owner in the hospital


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't take the spear thing it will just cause you endless trouble.

Mix some salt in abit of water and put it in a tiny spray bottle, keep a lighter in your pocket if you can get in close enough you can burn it's muzzle or eyes.

If you just want to save your dog though then just stamp in the other dogs neck, it will snap pretty easy, even if you don't kill it straight away it don't matter your dog's free from it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I never sugested he talk to the owner hilst the dg was attcking ur jumping on this bandwagon now as boys o in these type of threads....I'm not arguing the incident I'm arguing going back between then and the next time with some contraption to spear the other dog...if he had time to make a contraption there's time to go talk to the owner...to talk to someone as ur dog is being harmed...jeeeeesus what's up with u men that u can't read ?? .. 'So u would go talk to someone while ur dogs getting killed by another' WHERE DID I say THAT???? Ifa dog is ro I g the steeets attacking u take ur dog home u mke authorities aware if the dog was with an owner or u know where it lives and it's that harmful TAKE UR DOG HOME and go back...ur a dumbass aswell like the others in here if u need that spelling out.


I'm not jumping on any bandwagon, I was asking exactly what you meant as it did read a little like you were saying something along the lines of what I wrote, so no not a dumbass, maybe if everyone takes what you say out of context there might be something in that?? Thanks for the clarification though, I see what you mean now you've explained further


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

If I had a dog, I'd carry a knife on walks. Just incase another dog or owner got larey.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Don't take the spear thing it will just cause you endless trouble.
> 
> *Mix some salt in abit of water and put it in a tiny spray bottle, *keep a lighter in your pocket if you can get in close enough you can burn it's muzzle or eyes.
> 
> If you just want to save your dog though then just stamp in the other dogs neck, it will snap pretty easy, even if you don't kill it straight away it don't matter your dog's free from it.


that sounds like a great idea maybe put a bit of chillie powder in the mix as well,i could always keep my spear to fling the poo bags into the trees like every fcker else does lol


----------



## Chasinggainz (May 14, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> If I had a dog, I'd carry a knife on walks. Just incase another dog or owner got larey.


Who needs a knife when your on a gram of Testosterone :thumbup1:

Or a spear OP you mentalist


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Pepper spray


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

vetran said:


> that sounds like a great idea maybe put a bit of chillie powder in the mix as well,i could always keep my spear to fling the poo bags into the trees like every fcker else does lol


anything that stings that will come out of a spray bottle will work. If you really want to do the job, then salt in acid will do it. You can watch the other dog melt. Depends how far your willing to go lol.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

homemade dog spear for sale surplus to requirements make me an offer


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sold to skye lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Must admit this is something that's had me worried in a couple of occasions. Love the idea of the sure anti perspirant spray @raptordog :beer:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I carry a knife for this very reason. Thankfully I haven't had to use it yet.

Wont hesitate to either!


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a staffy try and attack my dog Sunny, was a bad day for the staffy.

Rottys don't f**k about when pushed


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

You could lure it away with sasauges haha. Or a high pitched whistle down its ear, down side is it might go for your face being that close


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Have an Alaskan malamute

His tail keeps wagging while staffys try to kill him he don't give a f**k about them little cvnts


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

a man was walking his dog and i was passing by walking mine... mine was only a scotty dog, his dog was more like a terrier of some kind.

His dog for some reason just jumped all over my dog biting the scruff of the neck making mine yelp out... its that sound that just made me see red.

I pulled his dog off and punted it full force in the side making it whelp a good'n too....possibly broke some of is ribs.

This guy took great upset to this and started to mouth off so his dog got another kick....please...keep talking and i will keep kicking.

He took his dog away and i took mine to the vets to repair the back of its scruff.

TBH i hope his dog curled up and died later, i will not give a single fck if you cannot control your dog


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> If I had a dog, I'd carry a knife on walks. Just incase another dog or owner got larey.


could you use it tho mate? It's ok carrying these things but if you can't use it when needed then there's no point. It will just cause you hassle if your stopped by the pigs for any reason.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> could you use it tho mate? It's ok carrying these things but if you can't use it when needed then there's no point. It will just cause you hassle if your stopped by the pigs for any reason.


I'm pretty open minded, don't think I'd have an issue shanking a dog who was latched on to my little (hypothetical) shih-tzu.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

vetran said:


> homemade dog spear for sale surplus to requirements make me an offer


If you'd consider a swap I have a cat cosh that I no longer need.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

All the people in the thread saying its the owners fault.

Spear the other dog in the head

Kill the attacking dog to save your own.

Stab the other dog with a knife to save your own dog.

I agree with all the above . I am a dog owner.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd struggle to hurt any animal; but if a dog attacked my dog id definitely boot the fvck out of it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

why do people have to raise such c*ntish dogs. Staffys are only evil if they're made that way.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> Where was the dogs owner if u don't know try finding that out it's not the dogs fault


It's not the dogs fault...



> why would he do that..it's not the owners fault


It's not the owners fault...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'm pretty open minded, don't think I'd have an issue shanking a dog who was latched on to my little (hypothetical) shih-tzu.


If you can stab or shoot anything then you will just do it mate. Tbh you probably will forget the knife is even there and either attack the dog bare hands or freeze up.

mind you if a dog attacked your shih-tzu then just let it and go get a real dog haha


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Hit up Dog the Bounty Hunter and get some of his bear spray.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate cruelty to animals but if my dog is savagely attacked then I'll grab the other dog by its 2 back legs and stamp on its spine

I'll save my dog first before I think I'm being cruel

I hate cruelty to animals but if my dog is savagely attacked then I'll grab the other dog by its 2 back legs and stamp on its spine

I'll save my dog first before I think I'm being cruel


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> do you have a dog skype?


she is a dog :lol:

obviously the painters are in for the week in her workshop or shes just dumb as fcuk


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sams said:


> How is it the owners fault the dogs a cnut. The owner didn't tell the dog to kick off.
> 
> The dog needs spearing through the head


Your obv born retarded


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'd have no issues with killing the other dog. If my dog is at risk because of an out of control dog I'd make sure the risk was gone in a heartbeat


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@Skye666 when you're like this, coupled with your avi.. i just want to fvckin ravage you ffs


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

id go as far to protect my dog as i would any other member of my family


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Your obv born retarded


you look retarded


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> It's not the dogs fault...
> 
> It's not the owners fault...


yh ...see I always feel like teacher in these type threads... I was being sarcasic with second quote but pleeeeeease if u cant be assed to read the whole thing and only pull up quotes ...teacher gonna tell u to go back and re read


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> Of course it's the owners fault, how silly! If your dog kills a child you can do jail time. You raised it, you showed it right from wrong so it's your responsibility to keep the public safe from it.
> 
> /86


read back dumbass Jesus how many times do I have to repeat this..u boys are seriously thick at times I wonder how u got to this age and didn't die of dumbness!!!!

YOU HAVE TO FOLLOW THE THREAD TO SEE I WAS BEING SARCASTIC IN THAT QUOTE!!! Durrrrrr


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> sold to skye lol


I'd whoop ur ass with it...see if u like it


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> read back dumbass Jesus how many times do I have to repeat this..u boys are seriously thick at times I wonder how u got to this age and didn't die of dumbness!!!!
> 
> YOU HAVE TO FOLLOW THE THREAD TO SEE I WAS BEING SARCASTIC IN THAT QUOTE!!! Durrrrrr


How can you blame the dog?! when obviously the owner has a massive influence ion how it is caused, its nature and should have also kept it on a lead?!?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> a man was walking his dog and i was passing by walking mine... mine was only a scotty dog, his dog was more like a terrier of some kind.
> 
> His dog for some reason just jumped all over my dog biting the scruff of the neck making mine yelp out... its that sound that just made me see red.
> 
> ...


its quite worrying to think there are pieces of s**t like u walking round....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If you can stab or shoot anything then you will just do it mate. Tbh you probably will forget the knife is even there and either attack the dog bare hands or freeze up.
> 
> mind you if a dog attacked your shih-tzu then just let it and go get a real dog haha


My shihtzu would be called capri


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> I hate cruelty to animals but if my dog is savagely attacked then I'll grab the other dog by its 2 back legs and stamp on its spine
> 
> I'll save my dog first before I think I'm being cruel
> 
> ...


I'm not so dumb I have to repeat myself .....idiot from idiot village there's always one.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quick question to all the dog killers in this thread

You are out walking your dog and I meet you with my dog, my dog is very friendly and inquisitive, he greets your dog tail wagging and sniffs your dogs back end but gets a bit carried away, your dog doesn't like it and it reacts by biting my dog

I now stove your dogs head in with a lump hammer.

Now what?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> How can you blame the dog?! when obviously the owner has a massive influence ion how it is caused, its nature and should have also kept it on a lead?!?!


Sam...I can't keep repeating if ur too stupid to listen adios


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not so dumb I have to repeat myself .....idiot from idiot village there's always one.


just shut up, your making a tool of yourself. Your obviously not a dog owner so away on and spew your crap elsewhere


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Your obv born retarded


the majority in here were!

A dog attacks another is all we have for the story no mention of if it was on a lead not on a lead if the owner was there or not ...and all these idiots think is 'kick the other dogs head in' retard is actually being too kind...they can't think past feeling the hard man beating on a dog ...nice...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

The owner is at fault if the dog is aggressive and wants to fight other dogs. He clearly hasn't brought him up and trained him well enough

Handling the situation at the time, is another matter though. It's a hard one I think.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @Skye666 when you're like this, coupled with your avi.. i just want to fvckin ravage you ffs


yh well...remove that sock first..I zoomed the picture ...tommy :nono:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

The the OP I would not recommend carrying a weapon with you. Maybe a stick that is pretty sturdy that you could use to play fetch but always to ward off other dogs if needs me. That's what I do and in the past I've beat a dog nearly to death as it come straight over off the lead attacked my dog and I was worried for my dogs life and that it may turn on my young son!

Doges like this should not be allowed off the lead or at the very least wear a muzzle.

You are are well within your rights to rip it's legs apart or do what your physically can with your fists.

Sorry you had to endure this it's awful to see your dog in such distress and pain


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> you look retarded


said the shadow in the avi with no traps


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> The owner is at fault if the dog is aggressive and wants to fight other dogs. He clearly hasn't brought him up and trained him well enough
> 
> Handling the situation at the time, is another matter though. It's a hard one I think.


Jeez...all dogs have the capability of fighting, its in their nature, dogs that have not fought for years can react to another dog.

Dogs can attack another dog because the other dog shows fear, dog behaviour is complicated.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Quick question to all the dog killers in this thread
> 
> You are out walking your dog and I meet you with my dog, my dog is very friendly and inquisitive, he greets your dog tail wagging and sniffs your dogs back end but gets a bit carried away, your dog doesn't like it and it reacts by biting my dog
> 
> ...


then you have done what you felt necessary to protect your dog as long as you can stand in a court of law and justify your actions and your prepared to face anything the other owner wants to throw your way then crack on.

Side note lump hammer probably a bit over the top but hey I'm not a lawyer you might get away with it


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

@Skye666 has been completely right throughout this thread, it certainly doesn't take a big man to attack an animal for doing something which actually comes naturally to them.

It's 100% down to the owner and how they have raised the dog!

Also, a s**t-tzu is a manly dog, f**k all y'all


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> then you have done what you felt necessary to protect your dog as long as you can stand in a court of law and justify your actions and your prepared to face anything the other owner wants to throw your way then crack on.
> 
> Side note lump hammer probably a bit over the top but hey I'm not a lawyer you might get away with it


thats not the point I was making but thanks for your reply.

I was looking at the initial response from you as a dog owner.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> thats not the point I was making but thanks for your reply.


what point where you trying to make?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> what point where you trying to make?


see edit above


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It is complicated, but the owner has overall responsibility. The aggressive dog should listen to the owner and stop or stop what it's about to do.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> just shut up, your making a tool of yourself. Your obviously not a dog owner so away on and spew your crap elsewhere


I have a dog ...but what's that do with anything ...


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been on a pet forum before coming on UKM and there were some fierce arguments to be seen that makes this place look like a knitting circle.

Passions run very high when pets are involved!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> see edit above


lol....fs u can't talk to these dumbwits they jump in for Debate then can't friggin debate coz they don't read anything properly arghhhhhhhh


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> lol....fs u can't talk to these dumbwits they jump in for Debate then can't friggin debate coz they don't read anything properly arghhhhhhhh


and they will now all avoid the thread now that the blatantly obvious has been demonstrated.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I have been on a pet forum before coming on UKM and there were some fierce arguments to be seen that makes this place look like a knitting circle.
> 
> Passions run very high when pets are involved!


passions run high when folk don't read things properly


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> It is complicated, but the owner has overall responsibility. The aggressive dog should listen to the owner and stop or stop what it's about to do.


if someone has an agressive dog, it should be kept muzzled and on a lead at all times imo.

an owner who hasnt got control of his dog is liable in law if his dog attacks another dog or even if someone feels threatened by the dog.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> passions run high when folk don't read things properly


speaking of passions running high.... that avi :rolleye:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> speaking of passions running high.... that avi :rolleye:


don't blame me for ur passions!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> if someone has an agressive dog, it should be kept muzzled and on a lead at all times imo.
> 
> an owner who hasnt got control of his dog is liable in law if his dog attacks another dog or even if someone feels threatened by the dog.


a dangerous dog is a dog that is not under control, a friendly boisterous dog that knocks over a child could be destroyed as a dangerous dog


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hopefully all these bullies in here beating on dogs have gone to the gym to get rid of that aggression


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> said the shadow in the avi with no traps


Said the skank with her knickers down


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Said the skank with her knickers down


said the little boy who could only get girls like that


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> don't blame me for ur passions!


Well who knew a suggestive avi and a passionate defense of dogs on a Monday afternoon was all it took!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> Quick question to all the dog killers in this thread
> 
> You are out walking your dog and I meet you with my dog, my dog is very friendly and inquisitive, he greets your dog tail wagging and sniffs your dogs back end but gets a bit carried away, your dog doesn't like it and it reacts by biting my dog
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Well who knew a suggestive avi and a passionate defense of dogs on a Monday afternoon was all it took!


lol :thumb:

If only every Monday could be like that


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> lol :thumb:
> 
> If only every Monday could be like that


Who's to say we can't makes this a reoccurring theme for a Monday  would certainly make my afternoon more interesting


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> a dangerous dog is a dog that is not under control, a friendly boisterous dog that knocks over a child could be destroyed as a dangerous dog


im sure in order for it to be put down it would of needed to of injured the child, and if that was the case then it shouldnt be allowed near children with out being kept on a lead and would definately be out of control and would be the owner fault


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I have a dog ...but what's that do with anything ...


i must have read it wrong but I though this thread was about dogs? Silly me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hopefully all these bullies in here beating on dogs have gone to the gym to get rid of that aggression


Bullies?

someone walking by slaps my wife, I lash out at him. Am I a bully?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> yh well...remove that sock first..I zoomed the picture ...tommy :nono:


It definitely isn't a sock, so therefor based off your reaction, we'd have a great time.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Sams said:


> Said the skank with her knickers down


You've got that picture all wrong she is in fact actually pulling them back up after having a huge dump. :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Quick question to all the dog killers in this thread
> 
> You are out walking your dog and I meet you with my dog, my dog is very friendly and inquisitive, he greets your dog tail wagging and sniffs your dogs back end but gets a bit carried away, your dog doesn't like it and it reacts by biting my dog
> 
> ...


kill your dog and then we are quits


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sams said:


> you look retarded


Oh nice come back I feel so hurt.

DD!ck


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Who's to say we can't makes this a reoccurring theme for a Monday  would certainly make my afternoon more interesting


no I have steam coming out of my backside with frustration dealing with dumbwits that can't read...once a blue moon is enough.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Bullies?
> 
> someone walking by slaps my wife, I lash out at him. Am I a bully?


I wouldn't even put a label on what I think u are so let's not


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Oh nice come back I feel so hurt.
> 
> DD!ck


It wasn't a come back, I was being serious.

No offence, just an observation


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> no I have steam coming out of my backside with frustration dealing with dumbwits that can't read...once a blue moon is enough.


lol that's fair enough, understandably so, some tools on this thread!

I war referring more to the passions running high thing being a reoccurring theme to brighten your Monday by hey.... :blush:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a wee irish terrier and he wouldn't harm a fly.

Id do whatever it would take to get the staffy off but wouldn't purposely seriously injure it. Again owners responsibility.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> lol that's fair enough, understandably so, some tools on this thread!
> 
> I war referring more to the passions running high thing being a reoccurring theme to brighten your Monday by hey.... :blush:


oh....well passions running high ....it's easy isnt it with u guys see abit of leg and ur off lol

ps see u next Monday


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> oh....well passions running high ....it's easy isnt it with u guys see abit of leg and ur off lol
> 
> ps see u next Monday


Ha, you should be grateful that's all it takes!

Same time same place


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Ha, you should be grateful that's all it takes!
> 
> Same time same place


no can't do routine..different place similar time ...find me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I wouldn't even put a label on what I think u are so let's not


Its a relative question. Why cant you answer it?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nothing

My fecker would deserve all it got.Its beautiful with people but it just hates all other animals. Its just doing what its bread to do I suppose.

Rough haired Patterdale terrier.

A great working breed, a tough as nails Patterdale Terrier, Most are closers and game on badger and fox and even larger game like hogs and coyotes ...

At the end of the day are you going to put yourself in potential harms way to save an animal?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

So you would hurt me severely.

Can you direct that towards all the ****wits in this thread who have actually said they would attack anf kill someones dog.

Thanks for verifying my point.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Bullies?
> 
> someone walking by slaps my wife, I lash out at him. Am I a bully?


Would you attack Lennox Lewis?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> So you would hurt me severely.
> 
> Can you direct that towards all the ****wits in this thread who have actually said they would attack anf kill someones dog.
> 
> Thanks for verifying my point.


the thing is but, the owner is not always present to control the attacking dog


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> a man was walking his dog and i was passing by walking mine... mine was only a scotty dog, his dog was more like a terrier of some kind.
> 
> His dog for some reason just jumped all over my dog biting the scruff of the neck making mine yelp out... its that sound that just made me see red.
> 
> ...


would you have reacted the same way if it was an 80 year old woman with the same dog?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> Would you attack Lennox Lewis?


talk about missing the point :huh:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nothing
> 
> My fecker would deserve all it got.Its beautiful with people but it just hates all other animals. Its just doing what its bread to do I suppose.
> 
> ...


Yep. I'm not a cvnt though ^_^


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> the thing is but, the owner is not always present to control the attacking dog


Going around killing dogs regrdles is fu**ing stupid, as I said before it all depends on circumstances, a lot here talking about killing dogs are talking out their arses and trying to be macho

Incredible Bulk kicking a guys dog around???

Im pretty sure he wouldn't kick Mike Tysons dog around.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Going around killing dogs regrdles is fu**ing stupid, as I said before it all depends on circumstances, a lot here talking about killing dogs are talking out their arses and trying to be macho
> 
> Incredible Bulk kicking a guys dog around???
> 
> Im pretty sure he wouldn't kick Mike Tysons dog around.


Don't think anyone would tbh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> the thing is but, the owner is not always present to control the attacking dog


when is an owner not present with dog???

Let me tell ya...when ur a chav and let it out to run the streets coz u can't be assed to look after it

when it escapes...but even so u shouldn't be worried its got out and might attack..if mine got out she wouldn't attack any thing human or animal.

So where's the owner? What other reason would a dog be out without owner..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> talk about missing the point :huh:


 coz ur sharp..not!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Why a Staffy, you mean a vicious dog, but I hate the I cant fight but my dog can fcukers, I have to small dogs that are harmless and have been mixed, but to answer I would do what it takes and then the issue would be with the owner, its not the dog but the owner...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> when is an owner not present with dog???
> 
> Let me tell ya...when ur a chav and let it out to run the streets coz u can't be assed to look after it
> 
> ...





Skye666 said:


> coz ur sharp..not!


you...........are an idiot


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

banzi said:


> would you have reacted the same way if it was an 80 year old woman with the same dog?


This actually happened to me, I don't know if she was that old but she was old, and so was her dog, it was off the lead and on a golf course, my dog was on the lead, she was ahead of me, her dog turned around, came at my dog at a brisk pace, its head went down and its hackles went up, when it got very close its fangs started to show, so I open my foot and kicked it in an controlled manner, the message it got was enough, the woman turned around, I just said, its your dog love, meaning it is her reasonability to control her dog, not mine, to be honest the fact it was an old woman was worse and it quite upset me, but my dog was not going to get attacked, end of!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Chasinggainz (May 14, 2015)

It's obviously always the owners fault and responsibility.

I've got a Staffie, he loves people but hates other dogs. I've certainly never promoted or enabled this behaviour. He just loves a tear up. As a consequence he's never off the lead and I hold him away when we go past other dogs.

If he attacked another dog it would be my fault as I'm responsible and I'd have to accept any harm that came to him.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

freddee said:


> This actually happened to me, I don't know if she was that old but she was old, and so was her dog, it was off the lead and on a golf course, my dog was on the lead, she was ahead of me, her dog turned around, came at my dog at a brisk pace, its head went down and its hackles went up, when it got very close its fangs started to show, so I open my foot and kicked it in an controlled manner, the message it got was enough, the woman turned around, I just said, its your dog love, meaning it is her reasonability to control her dog, not mine, to be honest the fact it was an old woman was worse and it quite upset me, but my dog was not going to get attacked, end of!


what sort of dog was it?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> View attachment 115394


your best post in this thread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> when is an owner not present with dog???
> 
> Let me tell ya...when ur a chav and let it out to run the streets coz u can't be assed to look after it
> 
> ...


Only 'chavs' do that then?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a situation like this a few years ago, walking one of the dogs in Northumberland Park (for anyone who knows it) with a girl i was dating, pretty much pitch black and a guy in the distance was shouting. Thought nothing of it till i heard the claws of his dog racing towards us, soon as i realised i picked my dog up but the thing kept jumping at me wih its teeth out tying to get to my dog. Que trying to balance a british bulldog in my arms and shoving this mental dog with my knees and kicking out to keep it away.

Guy comes running down and lashes his dog wih the lead then gets a hold of it. He was really apologetic but i was livid, told him his dog would be in the pond if i hadnt managed to pick mine up in time.

Jeans and jumper were covered in all sorts of crap, looked a right muppet, girl i was dating was pissing herself all night.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

tuktuk said:


> I had a situation like this a few years ago, walking one of the dogs in Northumberland Park (for anyone who knows it) with a girl i was dating, pretty much pitch black and a guy in the distance was shouting. Thought nothing of it till i heard the claws of his dog racing towards us, soon as i realised i picked my dog up but the thing kept jumping at me wih its teeth out tying to get to my dog. Que trying to balance a british bulldog in my arms and shoving this mental dog with my knees and kicking out to keep it away.
> 
> Guy comes running down and lashes his dog wih the lead then gets a hold of it. He was really apologetic but i was livid, told him his dog would be in the pond if i hadnt managed to pick mine up in time.
> 
> Jeans and jumper were covered in all sorts of crap, looked a right muppet, girl i was dating was pissing herself all night.


I dont think the colour of the girl you was with was relevant.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Im a descriptive writer, what can i say...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

banzi said:


> what sort of dog was it?


You've got me but much bigger than my jackapoo, I have been bitten on my face by a Rhodesian ridgeback so wasn't bending down to pick mine up, it was the last second before I open my foot up and struck it across its chest, no toe bunging it in the head or in the leg, just my instep across its front, normally when a dog is off its lead you trust it is safe, not this one, if it hadn't shown all the signs off attack I would just let them meet, do it all the time, sometimes dogs like springer run my dogs down a bit and are too robust but I can handle that...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pond ......LOL I bet he was bricking it...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

freddee said:


> You've got me but much bigger than my jackapoo, I have been bitten on my face by a Rhodesian ridgeback so wasn't bending down to pick mine up, it was the last second before I open my foot up and struck it across its chest, no toe bunging it in the head or in the leg, just my instep across its front, normally when a dog is off its lead you trust it is safe, not this one, if it hadn't shown all the signs off attack I would just let them meet, do it all the time, sometimes dogs like springer run my dogs down a bit and are too robust but I can handle that...


Sharpeis run with their tail erect, a sign of aggression in many dogs, not so a Sharpei

Also a lot of long snouted dogs misread bull breeds, a dog is meant to have a snout and a flat face isnt recogniseable to some dogs and they cant read them and can attack.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is a sharpie around here they don't seem the smartest dog around, that is always on a lead, they pull it back all the time, I don't think that is wise, just let them mix at an early age, or you give the dog the wrong message I think, my partner is an expert on dogs, she knows every dog out there, I just know mine are harmless...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> your best post in this thread


yes..and ur action is to hit a dog so it says a lot about u right.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

freddee said:


> There is a sharpie around here they don't seem the smartest dog around, that is always on a lead, they pull it back all the time, I don't think that is wise, just let them mix at an early age, or you give the dog the wrong message I think, my partner is an expert on dogs, she knows every dog out there, I just know mine are harmless...


sharpeis get attacked by other dogs for the reasons I listed above.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Only 'chavs' do that then?


well who opens a door and let's the dog out to roam the streets?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

banzi said:


> sharpeis get attacked by other dogs for the reasons I listed above.


I suppose they give off the wrong signals, shame, when its just a trait...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

freddee said:


> I suppose they give off the wrong signals, shame, when its just a trait...


Yep, thats why people shouldnt kick dogs.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sams said:


> It wasn't a come back, I was being serious.
> 
> No offence, just an observation


Hard man eehh LOL, Least im happy with my look, Your obv not


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> well who opens a door and let's the dog out to roam the streets?


How do you know it's just 'chavs'?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How do you know it's just 'chavs'?


if you let a dog out unattended by definition you are a chav.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> if you let a dog out unattended by definition you are a chav.


Apparently so


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> yes..and ur action is to hit a dog so it says a lot about u right.


reel the attitude in ya cheeky b1tch

Yes if a dog has my dog by the throat I'll certainly hit it, my dogs are part of my family and I'll protect them. Something you don't seem to grasp, you are obviously not fit to be a dog owner, hopefully next time your out and a dog attacks I hope it grabs you by the throat you boring ole haggis


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> reel the attitude in ya cheeky b1tch
> 
> Yes if a dog has my dog by the throat I'll certainly hit it, my dogs are part of my family and I'll protect them. Something you don't seem to grasp, you are obviously not fit to be a dog owner, hopefully next time your out and a dog attacks I hope it grabs you by the throat you boring ole haggis


What would you do if your dog attacked someone elses?

And dont say my dogs are fine, all dogs have the capacity to bite.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Hard man eehh LOL, Least im happy with my look, Your obv not


Glad your happy with them mate, shows a strong character.

Like i said didn't mean to offend


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> What would you do if your dog attacked someone elses?
> 
> And dont say my dogs are fine, all dogs have the capacity to bite.


Impossible to answer as my dogs are never off the lead.

I know all dogs can bite, but surely after a while you learn your dog and its behaviours?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> yes to a degree. That time my dog jumped on another dog the owner started laying into my dog kicking. I grabbed mines collar and crouched over him so he wouldn't get another kick.
> 
> luckily the man didn't keep kicking so I didn't actually get a boot but was prepared to get one so my dog wouldn't.


i would have like but shity site says I'm done liking for the day


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I used to own a French mastiff American bulldog cross

He was a nervous dog, didnt really like people but was fine with dogs, unless they showed any aggression towards him, then he was like a chainsaw, he used to roll dogs on their backs and go for their groin, and if he got hold it was very difficult to get him off, he had to calm down, he was oblivious to pain.

For these reasons he never went off the lead unless i was miles from anywhere and I could see a mile in either direction.

Some dogs have a capacity for doing a lot of damage, Pit bulls get the bad rep not because they are more aggressive, its because when they bite they do huge amounts of damage.

My gran used to have a nasty little poodle which bit us as kids, it never broke the skin, if it had been a staff it would have been put to sleep.



safc49 said:


> *Impossible to answer as my dogs are never off the lead. *
> 
> I know all dogs can bite, but surely after a while you learn your dog and its behaviours?


Really, why?

View attachment 115398


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> I used to own a French mastiff American bulldog cross
> 
> He was a nervous dog, didnt really like people but was fine with dogs, unless they showed any aggression towards him, then he was like a chainsaw, he used to roll dogs on their backs and go for their groin, and if he got hold it was very difficult to get him off, he had to calm down, he was oblivious to pain.
> 
> ...


because I would hate for either of them to run onto a road and get killed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> yes to a degree. That time my dog jumped on another dog the owner started laying into my dog kicking. I grabbed mines collar and crouched over him so he wouldn't get another kick.
> 
> luckily the man didn't keep kicking so I didn't actually get a boot but was prepared to get one so my dog wouldn't.


Very commendable. However separating or trying to protect these animals could quite easily turn nasty if they turn on you. There are correct ways to break up a dog fight. however if this is done incorrectly you could end up seriously mauled.

Grab the top dog by the base of its tail lifting its rear legs off the ground, then pulling the dog back over it will have to scramble backwards to prevent it falling face down. Remove the top dog out of the fight area by pulling backwards then put a leash on it. The bottom dog will just be pleased to get away.

In general dogs will not fight to the death. They maintain their instinct for survival, When one a dog becomes submissive the fight will end, The underdog will run.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> because I would hate for either of them to run onto a road and get killed


Stop dodging the question, you dont let them off because you cant trust them around other dogs.

FFS all that chat and you are the owner of aggressive dogs yourself.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> reel the attitude in ya cheeky b1tch
> 
> Yes if a dog has my dog by the throat I'll certainly hit it, my dogs are part of my family and I'll protect them. Something you don't seem to grasp, you are obviously not fit to be a dog owner, hopefully next time your out and a dog attacks I hope it grabs you by the throat you boring ole haggis


we have been at this all day and still ur nt listening..jeez

im not fit to be the dog owner but u are the one who would hit another dog...I wouldn't ..hmmm lots of sense there.

I'm not the only one I this thread disagreeing with u but u call me names, fight with me throw ur anger at me..not the others who are saying the same as me..hmmm lots of sense there

Haggis is not boring .. However I can stop being boring when ever I choose but...once a dog beater and all that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Very commendable. However separating or trying to protect these animals could quite easily turn nasty if they turn on you. There are correct ways to break up a dog fight. however if this is done incorrectly you could end up seriously mauled.
> 
> *Grab the top dog by the base of its tail lifting its rear legs off the ground, then pulling the dog back over it will have to scramble backwards to prevent it falling face down. Remove the top dog out of the fight area by pulling backwards then put a leash on it. The bottom dog will just be pleased to get away. *
> 
> I*n general dogs will not fight to the death*. They maintain their instinct for survival, When one a dog becomes submissive the fight will end, The underdog will run.


With my dog in the previuos post, that would just have annoyed him, and yes, he would have killed another dog without batting an eyelid.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I sound like the worst dog owner but my boxer really was a nutter when he was young. He cleared the garden wall that was 6ft to go exploring (dad even put him back and watched for 15 mins to see would he do it again cos he didn't believe it) and another time when a higher wall was being constructed building fences were surrounding the area and he dug under it to escape. These incidents all happened within 30mins because the dog was always indoors unless we had some one over that was frightened of dogs which was seldom.
> 
> Then he wouldn't let you catch him, everything was a game so he'd let you get about a metre to him then crouch down jumping sideways and tear off repeating it every few metres
> 
> *He also used to drag you around. Halties, choke chains and harnesses didn't work.* Think he had too many masters and no definite one which made him take you less seriously!


I have a bulldog now exactly like that, he would pass out before he stopped pulling.

I even had a dog trainer give up on him after eventually resorting to a shock collar, he said I will shock him when he runs off, dog ran off, he called him, he ignored us, he hit the shock which would have knocked out many dogs, he just shook his head and kept running.

Hes better off the lead, when hes on the lead he just wants to greet people.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How do you know it's just 'chavs'?


respectable decent people don't leave dogs roaming the street do they. So as I said earlier if a dogs roaming it's either belonging to a chav who just let it out..or it's escaped but again if it belongs to a decent respectable person they would have their dog chipped ..chavs won't pay for a chip they don't walk their dogs just leave em off a lead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

vetran said:


> or any other mad dog for that matter,on friday whilst out walking a staffy came running over and grabbed my dog by his back leg and wouldent let go ,my dog was squeling to fck,i tried opening the staffys jaws but it wasent happening i then just started punching its skull and after about 1 min it let go it was quite an ordeal tbh i have made this in case this happens agaIn i am hoping driving this through its skull will be a more speedier approach unless someone else can come up with a better solution thanks
> 
> View attachment 115363


whats wrong with staffs? again...someone putting a downer on them, its always down to the owner, not the dog, Can you honestly say this is a 'MAD DOG' ?

I've owned an american pitbull, and a Staff

Both had amazing temperament..all down to the owner mate.

how people can put a bad name to any of those 2 breeds.

It is always down to the owner, no matter what anyone says.

View attachment IMG_0835.JPG


View attachment IMG_0841.JPG


View attachment IMG_0842.JPG


View attachment IMG_0539.JPG


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> well they weren't really fighting, they were just growling at eachother but as my dog had the other pinned because he was 40 something kg and very front strong. I knew he wouldn't bite me my only concern was the other dog might bite me.
> 
> *Dunno why he used to do that because he didn't actually fight, he'd just pin the dog.* For some reason was only ever long haired medium or big make dogs...


Dominance thing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> With my dog in the previuos post, that would just have annoyed him, and yes,* he would have killed another dog without batting an eyelid.*


By lifting the rear legs and changing the angle the dog losses its drive with slight disorientation. then by firmly pulling it backwards it is forced to move its front legs to stop it falling flat in its face.

Did did ever do this......?

.You know whats coming next.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> By lifting the rear legs and changing the angle the dog losses its drive with slight disorientation. then by firmly pulling it backwards it is forced to move its front legs to stop it falling flat in its face.
> 
> Did did ever do this......?
> 
> .You know whats coming next.


I have already explained to you about my previous dog,

Maybe this would work with some dogs, not all, and he wouldnt fall flat on his face, he still has a dog in his mouth.

View attachment 115398


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> yes..and ur action is to hit a dog so it says a lot about u right.


thinks he's charlie bronson.


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> read back dumbass Jesus how many times do I have to repeat this..u boys are seriously thick at times I wonder how u got to this age and didn't die of dumbness!!!!
> 
> YOU HAVE TO FOLLOW THE THREAD TO SEE I WAS BEING SARCASTIC IN THAT QUOTE!!! Durrrrrr


_Don't acknowledge me by my gender, it would be different if I said your view is daft because your a girl. __Feminism and all that__, I got to the age I am now with calculated actions and investments which have put me in the position I am in today._


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> Stop dodging the question, you dont let them off because you cant trust them around other dogs.
> 
> FFS all that chat and you are the owner of aggressive dogs yourself.


i answered your question.

i have 2 labradors, neither i would class as agrgessive in the slightest


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannyp90 said:


> _Don't acknowledge me by my gender, it would be different if I said your view is daft because your a girl. __Feminism and all that__, I got to the age I am now with calculated actions and investments which have put me in the position I am in today._


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> we have been at this all day and still ur nt listening..jeez
> 
> im not fit to be the dog owner but u are the one who would hit another dog...I wouldn't ..hmmm lots of sense there.
> 
> ...


hmmm, short memory? you were the one with the anger, the bad attitude, name calling. hate to break it to you but YOU are the senseless one


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> i answered your question.
> 
> i have 2 labradors, neither i would class as agrgessive in the slightest


again, you said you never let them off the lead, not even in the countryside or woods?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

banzi said:


> Yep, thats why people shouldnt kick dogs.


There is a big difference between a trait and a dog showing every sign of attack, but yes some guy kicked my neighbours Labrador and she is soft as a brush, her tail goes like crazy when she see anther dog, he kicked her in the shoulder and she has limped ever since, if I had have been there it would not have happened, or if it had the fella would have been in some trouble.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> again, you said you never let them off the lead, not even in the countryside or woods?


if im lucky enough to get them in a field alone then yes they do get to run freely, but theres neither a road or dog about. i know my dogs well enough that they wont start a fight. am i naive? no, i know my dogs personalities

but apart from those rare occasions they are along roadsides


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> _Don't acknowledge me by my gender, it would be different if I said your view is daft because your a girl. __Feminism and all that__, I got to the age I am now with calculated actions and investments which have put me in the position I am in today._


I can't be doin gender this time of night..I'm worn out already with repeating myself...I'm glad u have been successful in life :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> if im lucky enough to get them in a field alone then yes they do get to run freely, but theres neither a road or dog about. i know my dogs well enough that they wont start a fight. am i naive? no, i know my dogs personalities
> 
> but apart from those rare occasions they are along roadsides


So when you said they never go off the lead that wasnt true?

How are people expected to follow your posts if you dont retain some degree of accuracy?

You should let your dogs run with other dogs in their natural environment , you sound like some over protective father.

are you not sure if your dogs can be trusted?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i answered your question.
> 
> i have 2 labradors, neither i would class as agrgessive in the slightest


see this reply is like a little friendly pussy cat



safc49 said:


> hmmm, short memory? you were the one with the anger, the bad attitude, name calling. hate to break it to you but YOU are the senseless one


and this one an angry lion....boooo is it coz I'm a old lesbian hairy haggis


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I can't be doin gender this time of night..I'm worn out already with repeating myself...I'm glad u have been successful in life :thumb:


Aye i've said my bit, have a good night


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> Aye i've said my bit, have a good night


aye Danny ayeeeee...sweet dreams


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

banzi said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> respectable decent people don't leave dogs roaming the street do they. So as I said earlier if a dogs roaming it's either belonging to a chav who just let it out..or it's escaped but again if it belongs to a decent respectable person they would have their dog chipped ..chavs won't pay for a chip they don't walk their dogs just leave em off a lead.


How do you know 'chavs' won't pay for their dog to be chipped and they don't walk their dogs?

Big generalisations you're making. Bit like me saying all women can't drive.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How do you know 'chavs' won't pay for their dog to be chipped and they don't walk their dogs?
> 
> Big generalisations you're making. Bit like me saying all women can't drive.


Can they??

Cant fu**ing cook either lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I didn't say you could leave the kitchen, get your apron back on breakfast won't make itself


I got the bitches to do the job for me...

I just go to work but i do f**k all

You still want the satay recipe?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I never sugested he talk to the owner hilst the dg was attcking ur jumping on this bandwagon now as boys o in these type of threads....I'm not arguing the incident I'm arguing going back between then and the next time with some contraption to spear the other dog...if he had time to make a contraption there's time to go talk to the owner...to talk to someone as ur dog is being harmed...jeeeeesus what's up with u men that u can't read ?? .. 'So u would go talk to someone while ur dogs getting killed by another' WHERE DID I say THAT???? Ifa dog is ro I g the steeets attacking u take ur dog home u mke authorities aware if the dog was with an owner or u know where it lives and it's that harmful TAKE UR DOG HOME and go back...ur a dumbass aswell like the others in here if u need that spelling out.


Calling someone dumb whilst typing as coherent as this lol. Not sure if trolling or need to talk to your carer


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> yh ...see I always feel like teacher in these type threads... I was being sarcasic with second quote but pleeeeeease if u cant be assed to read the whole thing and only pull up quotes ...teacher gonna tell u to go back and re read


Teachers require a general level of intelligence I'm afraid


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I just can't believe nobody is talking about that cat saving the kid in the first page what a hero of a cat


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

nice to see banzi and skpe trolling the threads as usual


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> its quite worrying to think there are pieces of s**t like u walking round....


ahhh baby wanna bottle.... go fck yourself lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahhh baby wanna bottle.... go fck yourself lol


I often do I don't need permission...

I clearly touched a soft spot


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> nice to see banzi and skpe trolling the threads as usual


u didn't come in earlier saxonfail did u..only when u saw I had a couple of haters u jump in so u can get a 'like' u havnt been around it's been peaceful....don't start again It was boring last time zzzzzz

ps time off and u didn't even bother trainng?? Sad that.



BrahmaBull said:


> Teachers require a general level of intelligence I'm afraid


hence ur not one?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> u didn't come in earlier saxonfail did u..only when u saw I had a couple of haters u jump in so u can get a 'like' u havnt been around it's been peaceful....don't start again It was boring last time zzzzzz
> 
> ps time off and u didn't even bother trainng?? Sad that.
> 
> hence ur not one?


You know this how? You know what they say about assumptions..

Brb busy talking to the dog eating my cat, "shoo doggy, naughty doggy"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Calling someone dumb whilst typing as coherent as this lol. Not sure if trolling or need to talk to your carer


ur goin off track ...it's about beating up dogs ..no mention there of anything to do with op Il help u...would u beat a dog with a stck? ...see easy yes or no


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How do you know 'chavs' won't pay for their dog to be chipped and they don't walk their dogs?
> 
> Big generalisations you're making. Bit like me saying all women can't drive.


it's nothing like saying all women at all....

chavs are chavs by the very nature of how they act, speak their views are generally the same they are a class of their own.

I believe most women drivers are terrible, not all....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> I often do I don't need permission...
> 
> I clearly touched a soft spot


not really? if that was the reaction you were hoping for then lol...whatever...

did someone beat your dog when you were young?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I can see it is getting a bit heated in here, for some anyway. Keep it civil or I will lock the thread.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> no can't do routine..different place similar time ...find me


Sounds like the best game of 'hide and seek' ever :thumb:


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to walk my staffy round my old area and this guy used to always have his dog off the lead it Was a big dog looked like a cross between a pit and boxer. His dog attacked my dog and I kicked it off mine and then the bloke started with me and I ended punching him. After that everytime he saw me he crossed the road and had his dog on his lead lol all that drama could of be solved by having his dog under control in the 1st place. Now my staffy isn't that friendly with other dogs and I'm trying to socialise her again I'm getting there slowly.

The bloke who had the other dog was a right chav sat on the streets drinking cans of beer with his other tramp mates.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> not really? if that was the reaction you were hoping for then lol...whatever...
> 
> did someone beat your dog when you were young?


no they didn't ..I just don't like any form of cruelty to animals....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Sounds like the best game of 'hide and seek' ever :thumb:


6 days and counting


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> *I often do I don't need permission...*
> 
> I clearly touched a soft spot





Skye666 said:


> 6 days and counting


Comments like the above are gonna make it a difficult 6 days :blush:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> no they didn't ..I just don't like any form of cruelty to animals....


what a fluffy world you live in.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what a fluffy world you live in.


ok...fluffy isn't a word I'd choose to describe me or my world..


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How do you know 'chavs' won't pay for their dog to be chipped and they don't walk their dogs?
> 
> Big generalisations you're making. Bit like me* saying all women can't drive.*


But this is very true :whistling:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> I used to walk my staffy round my old area and this guy used to always have his dog off the lead it Was a big dog looked like a cross between a pit and boxer. His dog attacked my dog and I kicked it off mine and then the bloke started with me and I ended punching him. After that everytime he saw me he crossed the road and had his dog on his lead lol all that drama could of be solved by having his dog under control in the 1st place. Now my staffy isn't that friendly with other dogs and I'm trying to socialise her again I'm getting there slowly.
> 
> The bloke who had the other dog was a right chav sat on the streets drinking cans of beer with his other tramp mates.


This ^^^^ my staffy whilst out walking on her lead was attacked by ... yes another staffy!! Ever since then she is not great at socialising with other dogs, people however she loves, so this is why I always make sure she is on her lead when in the vicinity of other dogs. Other dogs however are left to run without a lead, now should the dog without lead decide to have a go at my staffy and mine got the better of the other dog, which one do you think would be to blame?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nuts said:


> This ^^^^ my staffy whilst out walking on her lead was attacked by ... yes another staffy!! Ever since then she is not great at socialising with other dogs, people however she loves, so this is why I always make sure she is on her lead when in the vicinity of other dogs. Other dogs however are left to run without a lead, now should the dog without lead decide to have a go at my staffy and mine got the better of the other dog, which one do you think would be to blame?


Your dog is on the lead the only thing to do is defend them selves. It's the responsibility of the owner to have the dog on a lead.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> Your dog is on the lead the only thing to do is defend them selves. It's the responsibility of the owner to have the dog on a lead.


My dog walks everywhere with me off the lead. She ain't ar$ed with other dogs,she'll just walk past them and not bother with them.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You do see some totally unruly dogs out with their owners, barking all the time and generally uncontrollable.

What kind of joy can that give an owner?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a staffie it's the softest dog u would ever meet and I wouldn't spear another dog unless it was going to kill my dog

and what about a walking stick instead it's not a weapon and can be justified


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cos of a couple of incidents when she was a pup, my dog can be a real [email protected] when on the lead and other dogs walk past. it can be embarrassing.

but at home or in the park when theres no other dogs about she is a gentle, loving, playful idiot who is my best mate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> cos of a couple of incidents when she was a pup, my dog can be a real [email protected] when on the lead and other dogs walk past. it can be embarrassing.
> 
> but at home or in the park when theres no other dogs about she is a gentle, loving, playful idiot who is my best mate.


does she attack the other dogs or try to?


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Pull its legs up and apart, if it's a male dog squeeze his balls really hard instead (serious).


----------



## Bt1gwa (Sep 29, 2015)

I dont advocate hurting an animal. I own several bull mastifs myself. Which have latched onto other dogs. Thick skull takes blows. Huge jowels are easily pulled but allow the dog to rotate its head. My friend used a lighter on a dogs nuts which is instant but not my style. Tbh i use a stick... not to beat but to plant between & seperate. Also condensed air works very well. Noise seems to be best. Air... can of stones coins etc... good luck though.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Grab the collar and twist, at the same time use your index finger and thumb and squeeze the wind pipe.

When the dog opens its mouth lift the teeth outta the puncture wounds. Never drag the dog off as you will cause more damage.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Brazil.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jackdaw said:


> Pull its legs up and apart, if it's a male dog squeeze his balls really hard instead (serious).


Thats my Saturday night sorted.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I never read such a plethora of bollox in all my life! All a load of misinformed twaddle. I wouldn't know where to start. Sighhhh


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> does she attack the other dogs or try to?


no, shes all bark and no bite. On the lead she barks at everydog she sees out of defensiveness caused by being attacked when she was a pup and on the lead. Shes actually a very submissive coward.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I never read such a plethora of bollox in all my life! All a load of misinformed twaddle. I wouldn't know where to start. Sighhhh


You could start by keeping that dog under control


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> You could start by keeping that dog under control


 My dogs fine boss  it's some of the silly ideas of how to stop dogs fighting and hard men kicking dogs to death etc etc etc


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My dogs fine boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hard men? Cowards u mean.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> My dogs fine boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Skye666 said:


> hard men? Cowards u mean.


what makes him or her a coward or hard man protecting his/her dog. I'll would do whatever I think is necessary to protect mine


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> My dogs fine boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Skye666 said:


> hard men? Cowards u mean.


another simple way to put it, if a dog was latched onto your child's face what would you do

its a relevant question so please try not to avoid it again skye666


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> when is an owner not present with dog???
> 
> Let me tell ya...when ur a chav and let it out to run the streets coz u can't be assed to look after it
> 
> ...


what happened in my case was that the children opened the car door before the owner had a chance to put its lead on and when he did dart over to try and help all he was saying to his dog was let go let go ,but his fckin dog dident let go did it so i had to do it my way


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> what happened in my case was that the children opened the car door before the owner had a chance to put its lead on and when he did dart over to try and help all he was saying to his dog was let go let go ,but his fckin dog dident let go did it so i had to do it my way


did u sing that to me....I did it myyyyyyyyy wayyyyyyyyy. 

i think with regards to the stick thing u made....put it to good use let the mrs spank u with it Saturday night...little treat for ya :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> did u sing that to me....I did it myyyyyyyyy wayyyyyyyyy.
> 
> i think with regards to the stick thing u made..*..put it to good use let the mrs spank u with it Saturday night..*.little treat for ya :lol:


maybe a fortnight saturday when me little lads better


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I had this happen before, only it was a lab attacking my old spaniel (who was an absolute wet bag lol). 5 in the morning walked around a corner and the bloody thing jumped on my boy and scared the shite out if me at first!

I ended kicking it in the head as hard as I could a couple times it soon let go... However I don't think labs have quite the the same amount of fight that staffs do luckily for me...

I've seen people saying "it's not the dogs fault" etc well tough... In those situations it's like protecting your family and you bloody well do what it takes to defend them. My boy was soft as they come and just rolled over and squeeled yet the other nasty bugger was still biting him...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RugbyLad said:


> I had this happen before, only it was a lab attacking my old spaniel (who was an absolute wet bag lol). 5 in the morning walked around a corner and the bloody thing jumped on my boy and scared the shite out if me at first!
> 
> I ended kicking it in the head as hard as I could a couple times it soon let go... However I don't think labs have quite the the same amount of fight that staffs do luckily for me...
> 
> I've seen people saying "it's not the dogs fault" etc well tough... In those situations it's like protecting your family and you bloody well do what it takes to defend them. My boy was soft as they come and just rolled over and squeeled yet the other nasty bugger was still biting him...


was the owner with it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> was the owner with it


Who gives a fcuk when theres a dog latched on to yours


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

What it boils down to is that nobody gives a s**t about the other dogs training or the fact it's the owners fault. If there is another dog latched on to your dog making yours scream and cry, that other dog is getting it's head stomped on.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> was the owner with it


Yea it was some massive bloke actually I was only 15 at the time and he was close by but didn't do anything. Told me he would kick me in the head if I touched his dog again...

At the time kicking it was just a reaction to a violent situation I suppose "fight or flight" came into play.

I wouldn't ever have tried to kill it as has been suggested, just do what has to be done to break it up and protect your dog. However i can understand where op is coming from in that when a staff "locks on" it can be a deadly scenario and I wouldn't rule out maiming/killing another dog to save mine... If it came to it, not as a knee jerk reaction tho.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Who gives a fcuk when theres a dog latched on to yours


well thanks for the aggressive reply Ronnie/Reggie cray all rolled into one ..but I was asking u.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> well thanks for the aggressive reply Ronnie/Reggie cray all rolled into one ..but I was asking u.


your very welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> your very welcome :thumbup1:


damn..u idnt pick up on the spelling...u know I spelt it cray coz I think ur ....cray crayyyyyyyyy

and the pleasure was all mine :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> damn..u idnt pick up on the spelling...u know I spelt it cray coz I think ur ....cray crayyyyyyyyy
> 
> and the pleasure was all mine :thumb:


no idea who that is, i know Ronnie Pickering is always getting a mention on here


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

vetran said:


> she is mad skye but if it happens again i will try ripping her legs apart first


i tried this ,but just got kicked in the nuts.lol :lol:


----------

